# High capacity cdr



## Cool_Calle (Aug 11, 2004)

I know that i need some special programs to burn a 90min disc but i don't know any programs that can preform the burning. Can someone please tell me about your favorite program?


----------



## tommy8748 (Aug 12, 2004)

My favorite program for burning is "Roxy Easy Cd Creater" Nero is a good program too.
You might be able to download some good burning programs from: www.download.com they're trial versions only though.


----------



## Praetor (Aug 12, 2004)

Roxio and Nero are very limited general purpose burning program, of which, Roxio is the crappier of the two with more problems. If you want to burn 90/99 minute discs, (1) ur burner has to support it (2) You can do it with nero if you enable overburn but sometimes it gives problems anyways (3) Other programs like CDRWIN5 and Discjuggler can do the job right the first time


----------



## Joefox (Aug 17, 2004)

If you prefer a user-friendly interface, between Roxio and Nero I would definitely choose Nero. Though do not bet on Nero to overburn the disc. It may work, or it may not. It is definitely something to look into though. Praetor seems to have you covered on likely alternatives.


----------



## Praetor (Aug 17, 2004)

> Though do not bet on Nero to overburn the disc.


I wouldnt bet on Roxio either With nero at least it's "just" a pain in the arse to do (but still doable). Realistically, something less user-friendly would be ideal if you want to get seriously involved with 800/900 MB media.  (note that if you've been trying certain versions of nero and having problems that's because of a bug in the program, notably versions 5.5.10.50 and 6.0.0.13)


----------

